# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR9] Bug avec les champs  valeur vide ?

## Djob

Bonjour  tous,
je suis nouveau ici.

Je suis confront  un bug , dans le designer de crystal,:

Conditions environnementales : 
----------------------------------
J'uitilise Crystal Report 9.2.0.448

J'ai 2 champs Nom et prenom, de type string tous les deux,
mes tables proviennent de fichiers texte , avec une connection ODBC
(Microsoft Text Driver )


Le bug :
--------

Quand je cre une formule (pour un champs de formule) 
 pour par exemple concatener Prenom + Nom (ex :Toto titi), 
 que ce soit dans le langage de formule de crystal, ou dans le langage  Basic , 
 Si la valeur du champs Prenom = "" ( valeur chaine vide) ou Prenom = " "
( un ou plusieurs espaces ) , alors mon champs n'affiche plus rien alors qu'il devrait afficher le Nom , et si Prenom != "" ( different de vide ) ,
Alors la chaine concatne  "toto Titi" s'affiche correctement ...

Les exemples de formule (de champs de formule )
-------------------------------------------------------
en formule : 


```

```

=> n'affiche rien...( quand prenom = "")

en basic :



```

```

=> n'affiche rien...( quand prenom = "")

plus bizarre : 



```

```

=> n'affiche rien ...( quand prenom = "") : ( ici meme pas de concatenation) 

tandis que : 



```

```

=> affiche bien le nom ...

et 



```

```

=> affiche bien le prenom ..


Est ce que quelqu'un a rencontr ce problme ?
Il y t'il une faon propre de le contourner ?
(Cela ne vient pas du driver  texte : j'ai essay sur la base d'origine avec un driver ODBC appropri ) 


Merci d'avance de vos reponses...
et Merci au personnes qui maintiennent ce forum.

----------


## Djob

Resolu !

il manquait un test IsNull...

----------


## tigui

J'ai vu ton message du 1er juillet et j'ai le mme pb que toi. Tu dis avoir trouv la solution en faisant un test "IsNull'.   :8O:  
 ::?: : Est-ce que tu peux me dire comment tu as fait?

Merci d'avance pour ton aide...

----------


## Djob

En gros , en langage Crystal a fait :



```

```

----------

